# Winning an award



## Ian Whates (Sep 1, 2010)

I've just learnt that NewCon Press has won the European Science Fiction Association Award for 'Best European Publisher'... I've seen stories, covers, and anthologies I commissioned, edited and published win all sorts of things, but this is the first time NewCon Press itself has been recognised in this way. Really, really chuffed. 

How can I not give myself a plug after news like that?  www.newconpress.co.uk


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 1, 2010)

Woot!!! And very well deserved!!


----------



## chopper (Sep 1, 2010)

echoes woot! nice one Ian! and congrats to all at NewCon!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


This is turning out to be a very good year for you, Ian, what with the publication of _City of Dreams & Nightmare_ and _The Noise Within_ (which I bought yesterday; very energetic first scene ).


----------



## The Judge (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  And with three months of your Year of Good Fortune left, how are you planning to top that?!


----------



## Pyan (Sep 1, 2010)

Excellent, Ian - good to see awards going to the right people...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Ian!


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 1, 2010)

Well done, Ian - all that hard work deserves some recognition!


----------



## Paradox 99 (Sep 1, 2010)

Fantastic news! Well done Ian. Really happy for you.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

Well done Ian - congrats to you and all your team!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 3, 2010)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Boneman (Sep 3, 2010)

Great stuff, Ian - thoroughly deserved, and nice to see all that hard work properly rewarded. Onward and upward!!!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 3, 2010)

I echo all of the above sentiments!

So does this puppy!


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks everybody. 

dg, not sure whether to go 'Ahhh...' or 'Aghhhh!'


----------

